# Do u let your dogs roughhouse/wrestle each other?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

When we first got Paw Paw, I let them have at it. Nara would end up limping and Paw Paw came in with a bloody ear (very minor scratch) and clumps of fur hanging off him around his neck. I was out monitoring them at all times while their wrestling was happening, and as soon as anyone got hurt, it was over for that day and the next few while their injuries healed. After a while, it seemed to escalate to a point where I stopped them completely and wouldn't let them wrestle at all. They never got into a fight, but they would keep instigating each other to continue the rough play. I assumed that if one of them really had enough or didn't want to keep it going at such an intense level, that they would just quit instigating each other. Instead, they would get a ball or a stick and get in each other's face wanting to start it back up -- tug of war or chase/keepaway -- and each game would always end up in a wrestling match. Like I said, I stopped allowing it for the past half a year or so. I've read here and there from other dog owners that they let their dogs wrestle and never break them up (unless, of course, it were to get too serious).

So far, Nara and Paw Paw are only playing. Nara's hackles go up, and she might bark to entice Paw Paw to play, but I'm watching for any signs that she's pissed at him and I haven't seen them. No matter who does what, or how much they've had, they still keep playing. I'm thinking that, as long as the injuries are kept at a minimum (none at all would be ideal), then this is a great way for Paw Paw (intact and recently trying to hump Nara a lot) to work out his sexual frustrations, and for both of them to get extra exercise. I come home at lunch for an hour to exercise them, and then before and after dinner I'm back outside with them doing obedience or playing fetch, or we go for family walks or runs. 

So, yeah, we've gone from wrestling to no wrestling to tonight, where I let them have at it for about 30 minutes. They're worn out and no one got hurt. They're big dogs acting and playing like big dogs, so I'm not sure if I'm being overprotective by not letting them wrestle for fear of serious injury, or if I should just let them be dogs and have at it. This wrestling play would always be supervised.

What do you think? What should I do? What do you do? I remember that, when I was a kid, I used to fight and wrestle with my friends. Eventually we grew out of it. Is it the same for dogs at this age? Let them have at it knowing that they just have to work it all out of their system until they mature? Maybe by not letting them at each other, it will only add to their frustrations (non-sexual type), and the desire to roughhouse will stick with them into adulthood?

I'm strictly looking at this as a "bonus round of exercise" and possibly an additional form of bonding between my two dogs. Again, back when I was a kid and used to wrestle with the neighbors, those kids who whupped me and sometimes I whupped them, well, they eventually became my best friends, even though we would actually hurt each other and were trying to hurt each other.

Please let me know if this is practical and common, or whether I should keep separating them and not allow this sort of contact. Thank you!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Age can be a factor and some play very rough. But when it comes to biting and drawing blood it is not acceptable.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My guys wrestle all the time. Unless it's a major wound I don't worry.

Just to give you an idea - here's a link to Mauser and Kaynya wrestling:

http://www.allcreaturesphoto.com/Private/Mauser/MvsKR2.wmv

I'm still working on Round 1.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My two use to play rough, now Kacie is not into it, though she is the one who taught Onyx how to play rough. Onyx is always trying to herd her and if she doesn't have a ball in her mouth, then Kacie will just prefer to stay inside, rather than get bit. Hawkeye, my foster and Onyx would play in sync with each other, and were a great match. Onyx misses it, I am sure. I love watching them play-and supervise them~ when it gets too rough, the game ends.I wish Kacie would just put Onyx in her place, but then the way girls are, maybe not...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna and Dunc roughhouse, and when Dunc's had enough, he let's Anna know. If we have to, we make sure she stops, but she pretty much gets when he says STOP! 

I think of it as bonding between them. Accidents happen, and we've (knock on wood) haven't had any blood spilt, but they seem to know their limits...as they go at it s I type...sigh.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just watching my 2 go at it
cracks me up free entertainment
when my lab has had enough she'll let Brady know.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye and Buddy play a game of wrestling and keep away every evening. There has never been an injury and no blood - at most there is an occassional yelp. 

When that happens, the other immediately backs off and waits to see if play time will start again. They also back off if a drink is needed.

As long as my dogs are playing, not dominating it is a great extra exercise for them. 

They make me laugh every night watching them and I would miss the game.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Out two will play fairly rough. I will allow it in the house to a limit and further outside. Clover usually is the one who doesn't want to play and will let Max know. When he doesn't take the hint is when it gets a little rough and I have had to tell them to stop, although the two times I had to do this there were small children present so I was a little more concerned. They have never come close to where injuries were a concern and I don;t think I would let it get that far.

I had to warn the family before we got Max that big dog play can sometimes look rougher than it is and not get too alarmed. I told them that you would know when it was too rough by the actions/reactions of the dogs themselves.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree with Timber for the most part. My dogs rough house very hard and they do bite each other but not to the point of drawing blood (Spots of fur may get pulled out but but never blood).

Here is a video of my boxer rough housing with other boxers and for me he was a tad rough with the pup and every time I told him easy is when they would take off chasing each other. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbOVaSdAnQI


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

My boys play pretty rough when I let them too. It's never gotten to the point of blood being drawn. Every once in a while there will be a little fur pulled out or a yelp, but even that's pretty rare. They really seem to know limits...especially Marshall since he's dealing with a much smaller opponent.

They bite and nip (not clamping down of course) and run and roll around and have fun. As long as it doesn't get too rough I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I let mine roughhouse and play rough all the time. No real aggression/snarkiness is aloud, no drawing blood, no constant bullying of another dog. All three are pretty good about getting the "enough is enough" signal from another dog and giving it a rest.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My dogs play rough, especially my two labs. Heidi (GSD) often wants to get into it, but her hips hurt if she gets broadsided, so she mostly just runs around them, barking, and pretty much stays out of it. One reason we got a second lab is so Loki would have someone to rough house with, as he can't with Heidi.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

My lab mix, Oz and Jackson roughhouse quite a bit..no one gets hurt, and when Oz (the old man) has had enough he is quite "vocal" about it...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I love your video, thanks for sharing. My GSD and my neighbor's lab play a bit rougher but they know when to settle.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

I was really happy to see this post. I've been concerned about this. We only have 1 dog, but 3 of our kids have dogs. These are all young dogs, 5mth king shep, 8 mth GSD and a 9 mth mix (doberman/pitbull??) (Also a 1 1/2 year old lab/shep mix that doesn't join in). Whenever they come to visit (usually weekly) these dogs play non-stop for hours. I've been concerned as they've gotten bigger and rougher, and have wondered if we should not allow it. But it sounds like it's normal behaviour. We've never had blood or hair pulled out. The kids are all coming this week-end to stay for the week-end (we were'nt able to get together for easter week-end so we're doing it a week late). So it's good to know it's OK to let them go. They sure do enjoy it!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I very, very rarely let my dogs play (rough house/wrestle) together.. They can hang out and be around one another, but that's it.. 

I want my dogs interactions and play times to come from me, period!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I posted this on all of my GSD boards, and got similar responses. Based on those responses, I've decided to go ahead and let them start back up with the daily roughhousing and wrestling play, and it will always be supervised. Whenever they hurt each other, it's always accidental, just because they're going so crazy that they don't pay attention to what they're doing or how they're landing, and they are big, strong dogs. Nara is 70 lbs and Paw Paw is 59 lbs; all muscle. When they get tired, they both stop at the same time. They even stop in the middle of the play to go drink some water. It's almost like one will call a timeout, and the other says "ok, I need a water break, too!" They both go over and take a long drink, and then get right back to it. They seem to have a lot of fun and Nara's hackles only go up because she is excited,; they'll go up before they even start, before any contact is made whatsoever.

Thanks again!


----------

